# How to get Police Certificate (Non Japanses) from Japan



## pkrish

Hi

I currently living in Ichikawa-shi, Chiba prefecture near to Greater Tokyo area.
I am required to submit a Police Certificate from India as well as Japan.
I already applied to Indian embassy in Tokyo, but for Police certificate from Japan means where should I get it from...Iam running out of time...

for a Japan Police PCC should I apply to Indian embassy or Should I apply to Police office in Japan of the area I reside in Japan...confused here?
If anybody any experience please help....

In addition: -
As per per the information on getting Police Certificate from Japan-I have taken from website of immigration NZ as follows:
Specific procedure for Japan
Japanese nationals – obtain your own police certificate from the Prefectural Police Office in your town or city of residence. 
You should provide: 
passport 
family register 
residential certificate 
evidence showing that you are required to submit a police certificate (eg a completed copy of the visa application form).
You are advised to make enquiries beforehand as additional documentation may be required.

*Non-Japanese citizens *– provide passport, Certificate of Alien Registration and evidence showing that you are required to submit a police certificate (eg a completed copy of the visa application form).
( Note - Iam Non Japanese on work permit but not Non-Japanese citizens as per above info)

Please help...

Thanks


----------

